# Smoking Shrooms



## weedss (Sep 25, 2011)

one of my buddy tall me that if you smoke shroom, you'll lose your eye vision. this is retarded, have any one done smoking shroom haha !


----------



## Blackhash (Sep 25, 2011)

No you don't get any effect from smoking shrooms.
The only effect you could MAYBE get is from the placebo effect.


----------



## lostNug (Sep 25, 2011)

thats definetly not true. ive put shake of shrooms on a bowl and did not go blind. did not really trip though. wasnt much shake. (golden caps)

ive heard of people smoking a fat bowl and tripping like crazy but only for short time. im sure its pretty unsafe though.

maybe if u smoke those crazy lil black n blue home grown ones, cuz those ones r fuckin nuts (ive experienced them in lake tahoe on a midnight hike, wow that shit was crazy)


----------



## egon (Sep 25, 2011)

you can smoke shrooms, but your destroying most of the drug that you want to be ingesting,

fly argaric animita's can be smoked for a weed like high, i wouldn't recomend it though.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 25, 2011)

My dude used to smoke shroom dust. That's all I know, idk about any effects or anything xD


----------



## weedss (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> My dude used to smoke shroom dust. That's all I know, idk about any effects or anything xD


damn dude your on this site 24/7 !! kk


----------



## weedss (Sep 26, 2011)

i am not sure it was shroom or MDMA


----------



## weedss (Sep 26, 2011)

i never done shroom don't know what to tell haha


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

weedss said:


> damn dude your on this site 24/7 !! kk


Yeah, I love learning about new grow techniques and whatnot  And my fiance is in rehab for weed >.> So I'm just chillin gettin grows started waitin for my baby


----------



## socaliboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Me and my mate smoked a fat joint of half weed , half blue shrooms when I met him after work. Did nothing, and honestly smelt like dirt. We were just curious. We tripped balls when we took the shrooms later that night. haha


----------



## Unnk (Sep 26, 2011)

smoking shrooms .... WHY its fungus why in the world would you want to incinerate fungus then inhale it besides the fact that youll get nothing from it because your completly destroying the actives when you burn it

but smoking fungus cant be good for the lungs


----------



## Turtlehermit (Sep 26, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Its fucking fungus. What kind of idiot would smoke fungus? lol smh


Unnk said:


> smoking shrooms .... WHY its fungus why in the world would you want to incinerate fungus then inhale it besides the fact that youll get nothing from it because your completly destroying the actives when you burn it
> 
> but smoking fungus cant be good for the lungs


----------



## keepitcoastal (Sep 26, 2011)

has nobody else heard that smoking any shrooms causes fungus to grow in your lungs its supposed to be really fucking bad for you


----------



## Unnk (Sep 26, 2011)

this is why you save the trouble and just down the powder


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Yeah, I love learning about new grow techniques and whatnot  And my fiance is in rehab for weed >.> So I'm just chillin gettin grows started waitin for my baby


A true love for weed man. I hear ya!


----------



## uromastyx (Sep 26, 2011)

psilocybin gets destroyed through heat so if you burn a mushroom containing psilocybin your waisting money. Thats the reason that ppl recomend getting food dehydators without a heating element or taking it out to dry shrooms


----------



## Filthy Phil (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats right, heat breaks down the alcoloids in the caps, you'll get nothing. And yes, I have tried more than once. Its salvia that makes you trip hard for ainute if you smoke it.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2011)

No way, it tastes like crap, the only exception is the skins off some amanitas.


----------



## 808toker (Sep 27, 2011)

probably if you extracted the psiloybin to a pure residue form you could vape it in a hash bowl....i honestly was trippen balls and smoked a bowl with a ful on mini bue cap in it and i swear i felt a instant like "peak' feeling when i eat them but followed by a very fast come down. Then again i ate like 8 grams of them that night...plus the cannabis so my statements probably are worthless.


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2011)

At 8 grams, reality is whatever we want it to be.


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 27, 2011)

That sounds like a waste of a perfectly good fungi to me.


----------



## kitkit (Nov 16, 2011)

Well I smoked some morocan gold "spores" from the corner of the bag a big fat bowl it just made me feel heavy and its better to eat them btw but does work


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd avoid the spores, many people have alergies to them, plus they give me the shits.


----------



## PurpleVein (Nov 16, 2011)

808toker said:


> probably if you extracted the psiloybin to a pure residue form you could vape it in a hash bowl....i honestly was trippen balls and smoked a bowl with a ful on mini bue cap in it and i swear i felt a instant like "peak' feeling when i eat them but followed by a very fast come down. Then again i ate like 8 grams of them that night...plus the cannabis so my statements probably are worthless.


That whole post was worthless. 

Smoking psilocybin.........Now I'm not going to call you a complete and total dumbass,.......but I almost did.


----------



## canndo (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing is going to grow in your lungs if you smoke mushrooms. Nothing is going to grow in your imagination either. It doesn't work. What is it about people who want to smoke everything? I've seen people try to smoke cactus (wasting the cactus), mushrooms, and god knows they love to try to smoke pills as well. Smoking mushrooms is probably no worse for you than smoking pot but the effect is most likely - nothing.


----------



## kitkit (Nov 16, 2011)

ANC said:


> I'd avoid the spores, many people have alergies to them, plus they give me the shits.


that made me laugh shrooms are poison that's the point man lol. and I was not talking about the spores you get from a syringe. More like the shit in the corner of the bag. They have to be bomb and it's almost unnoticeable as far as the high goes your better off putting them in like you would dip lol.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 16, 2011)

canndo said:


> Nothing is going to grow in your lungs if you smoke mushrooms. Nothing is going to grow in your imagination either. It doesn't work. What is it about people who want to smoke everything? I've seen people try to smoke cactus (wasting the cactus), mushrooms, and god knows they love to try to smoke pills as well. Smoking mushrooms is probably no worse for you than smoking pot but the effect is most likely - nothing.



Cause kids think smoking is cool.


----------



## dwcannan (Nov 21, 2011)

rehad for weed wtf??


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Nov 21, 2011)

dwcannan said:


> rehad for weed wtf??


haha, I was waiting for someone to say something.


----------



## glShemp (Nov 21, 2011)

uromastyx said:


> psilocybin gets destroyed through heat so if you burn a mushroom containing psilocybin your waisting money. Thats the reason that ppl recomend getting food dehydators without a heating element or taking it out to dry shrooms


He's right. Pasted from Erowid:

_"Here continues to be controversy around whether or not smoking psilocybin/psilocin containing mushrooms can produce a psychoactive effect. On the one side, are those who claim to have tried it and experienced effects. On the other are those who state that psilocybin and psilocin break down at low enough temperatures that a flame would destroy them, as well as those who have tried this method and experienced no effects. There is some hypothesis that this issue results in part from Carlos Castaneda's descriptions, in The Teachings of Don Juan, of a smoking blend used by his teacher. Castaneda describes a blend of 5 plants, including sage and dried, powdered psilocybe mushrooms...the other 3 plants are not identified. In this (probably fictional) description Casteneda blurs the line between inhaling smoke and ingesting a fine powder from the pipe."_

I was unable to find a link to cite but I've heard before that the Tarahumara Indians who smoke peyote use a burning coal on top of the bowl and that the coal only heats the mixture enough to release the alkaloids, not enough to burn the mix. So it's actually a form of vaporizing. 

I think trying to smoke shrooms is a bad idea because you're probably just going to ruin some good psilocybin. But if vaporizing them works it might be worth investigating to see if the effect is better/worse/different going through the lungs.


----------

